# Invicta FC 7 Results



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From MMARising:



> Invicta FC Flyweight Champion Barb "Little Warrior" Honchak successfully defended her title in the main event of Invicta Fighting Championships 7 tonight in Kansas City, Missouri. Honchak earned a five-round Unanimous Decision victory over challenger Leslie "The Peacemaker" Smith.
> 
> In tonight's co-main event, Lauren Murphy captured the inaugural Invicta FC Bantamweight Championship with a fourth-round injury stoppage win over "The Queen of Mean" Miriam Nakamoto. Strawweight prospect Tecia "The Tiny Tornado" Torres excelled in victory over Felice "Lil' Bulldog" Herrig.
> 
> ...


And Dinky Ninja's own Joanne Calderwood stays undefeated.










Solid card overall, some fights were upsets. Felice definitely lost some stock last night.


----------



## Natasha (May 21, 2013)

Nice to see Calderwood remain undefeated. Shame I didn't get to see the fight, she is one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Natasha, both bloodyelbow.com and mmamania.com have links to the entire Invicta 7 card if you wanna check it out. It's legit and Invicta set it up themselves.


----------



## Natasha (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Alan, will have to check it out. Shame i'm stuck in work just now.


----------

